# Copa America 2016. 3-27 giugno. Partite, calendario, orari, Tv.



## admin (30 Maggio 2016)

Copa America 2016, edizione speciale per il centenario della competizione. L'edizione 2016 si disputa negli Stati Uniti dal 3 (la notte tra il 3 e il 4 giugno in Italia) al 27 giugno, giorno della finale.

Dove vedere tutte le partite?

I match della Copa America 2016 verranno trasmessi, in esclusiva, da Sky.

Ecco, di seguito, il calendario con tutte le partite e gli orari italiani.



*Gruppo A*

4 giugno: Stati Uniti–Colombia (03.30)
4 giugno: Costarica–Paraguay (23.00)
8 giugno: Stati Uniti–Costarica (02.00)
8 giugno: Colombia–Paraguay (04.30)
12 giugno: Stati Uniti–Paraguay (01.00)
12 giugno: Colombia–Costarica (03.00)
*
Gruppo B:*

5 giugno: Haiti–Peru (01.30)
5 giugno: Brasile-Ecuador (04.00)
9 giugno: Brasile–Haiti (01.30)
9 giugno: Ecuador–Peru (04.00)
13 giugno: Ecuador–Haiti (00.30)
13 giugno: Brasile–Peru (02.30)
*
Gruppo C:*

5 giugno: Giamaica–Venezuela (23.00)
6 giugno: Messico–Uruguay (2.00)
10 giugno: Uruguay–Venezuela (1.30)
10 giugno: Messic –Giamaica (4.00)
14 giugno: Messico–Venezuela (2.00)
14 giugno: Uruguay–Giamaica (4.00)

*Gruppo D:*

7 giugno: Panama–Bolivia (01.00)
7 giugno: Argentina–Cile (04.00)
11 giugno: Cile–Bolivia (01.00)
11 giugno: Argentina–Panama (03.30)
15 giugno: Cile–Panama (02.00)
15 giugno: Argentina –Bolivia (04.00)

*Quarti di finale:*

17 giugno ore 03.30: prima del Gruppo A – seconda del Gruppo B
18 giugno ore 02.00: prima del Gruppo B – seconda del Gruppo A
19 giugno ore 01.00: prima del Gruppo D – seconda del Gruppo C
19 giugno ore 04.00: prima del Gruppo C – seconda del Gruppo D

*Semifinali:*

22 giugno ore 03.00: vincente 1–vincente 3
23 giugno ore 02.00: vincente 2–vincente 4

*Finale terzo e quarto posto:*

domenica 26 giugno ore 02.00
*
Finale:*

lunedì 27 giugno ore 02.00


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

ma mi spiegate perchè fanno 2 coppe americhe in 2 anni?? così non ha senso...
Edit: edizione speciale ok...però non ha senso comunque...


----------



## mèuris (31 Maggio 2016)

Sulla carta, l'Argentina è come minimo una spanna sopra le altre. Penso che dopo la finale mondiale e quella della scorsa Copa, sia la volte buona. In seconda fila vedo Colombia, Cile, Uruguay (forse l'Ecuador, come mina vagante). Il Brasile non lo considero; lo vedo messo troppo male, tra allenatore e assenze.


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Maggio 2016)

L'anno scorso dissi Colombia o Cile. Ci presi in pieno. Quest'anno ci riprovo  L'euro lo giocherei sulla Colombia o sull'Uruguay di Suarez, è il suo anno per il pallone d'oro. Quindi Colombia o Uruguay. Con la convocazione di Kakà però una parte di cuore resta legata al brasile


----------



## Hammer (2 Giugno 2016)

Douglas Costa infortunato --> convocano Kakà

Kakà infortunato --> convocano GANSO


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Giugno 2016)

Orari folli, non ne vedrò nemmeno una.
Ma tanto è un'edizione puramente commerciale, già a vedere i convocati si capisce


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Orari folli, non ne vedrò nemmeno una.
> Ma tanto è un'*edizione puramente commerciale*, già a vedere i convocati si capisce



E non sono stati furbi neanche su quest'aspetto visti gli orari europei!


----------



## Snake (2 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E non sono stati furbi neanche su quest'aspetto visti gli orari europei!



se giocavano ad orari europei si sarebbero sovrapposti ad alcune partite degli europei, poi credo che questa schedule venga incontro ai giocatori, l'ultima volta che gli Stati Uniti hanno organizzato un torneo per nazionali li han fatti giocare in condizioni estreme...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Giugno 2016)

è una competizione inutile quest'anno, hanno deciso di far vincere l'Argentina e alle altre squsdre non gliene frega nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Orari folli, non ne vedrò nemmeno una.
> Ma tanto è un'edizione puramente commerciale, già a vedere i convocati si capisce



esatto


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è una competizione inutile quest'anno, hanno deciso di far vincere l'Argentina e alle altre squsdre non gliene frega nulla



Metti le mani avanti ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Metti le mani avanti ?



lo penso davvero, più che altro, difficile affermare il contrario


----------



## Snake (2 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Metti le mani avanti ?



ha già tirato fuori la scusa pronta se il suo incubo alza la coppa fra un mese  se sta messo male il ragazzo


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha già tirato fuori la scusa pronta se il suo incubo alza la coppa fra un mese  se sta messo male il ragazzo



sai cosa me ne frega, non la guarderò nemmeno quella coppetta la


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2016)

Occhio alla Colombia


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Ma la qualità video di Sky??!

Ahahhaha guardandola in streaming con un modem a 56k si vede meglio! Altro che HD!


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la qualità video di Sky??!
> 
> Ahahhaha guardandola in streaming con un modem a 56k si vede meglio! Altro che HD!



???
io ho guardato ieri sera Paraguay-costarica e si vedeva bene.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ???
> io ho guardato ieri sera Paraguay-costarica e si vedeva bene.



Boh, sul mio televisore Full HD fa abbastanza pena! Nulla a che vedere, ad esempio, con la qualità delle partite di Serie A o altri sport sempre in HD.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Prima guardavo Jamaica - qualcosa su Sky ... Non scherzo ma POLI se giocasse per la Jamaica sarebbe il giocatore più forte del paese .

Una roba indegna


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prima guardavo Jamaica - qualcosa su Sky ... Non scherzo ma POLI se giocasse per la Jamaica sarebbe il giocatore più forte del paese .
> 
> Una roba indegna


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prima guardavo Jamaica - qualcosa su Sky ... Non scherzo ma POLI se giocasse per la Jamaica sarebbe il giocatore più forte del paese .
> 
> Una roba indegna



però almeno corrono come dei piazzi i jamaicani, poli è una lumaca


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2016)

Nella Colombia ci sono due giocatori da vedere: Perez e Cardona.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

meno male che poi largentina è scarsa e il povero nanetto da solo non può risolvere i problemi, poi però scopri che manca lui e giocano pure meglio


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2016)

Dopo il gol di Zapata è arrivato quello di Bacca, dai che se la Colombia vince la Coppa America possiamo rifare l'operazione Thiago-Ibra con Zapata e Bacca: troveremo qualche fesso che ce li pagherà a peso d'oro


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> meno male che poi largentina è scarsa e il povero nanetto da solo non può risolvere i problemi, poi però scopri che manca lui e giocano pure meglio



meno male che della coppetta non te ne fregava niente


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> meno male che della coppetta non te ne fregava niente



infatti non ho seguito nemmeno una partita, cosi mi hanno riferito


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2016)

Uruguay già eliminato.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uruguay già eliminato.



ma perchè suarez non ha giocato?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

Messi che entra dalla panca e fa tripletta giocando in ciabatte  ....il dio del calcio....assurdo anche solo pensare di mettere CR7 sul suo livello....ma non esiste proprio....


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Messi che entra dalla panca e fa tripletta giocando in ciabatte  ....il dio del calcio....assurdo anche solo pensare di mettere CR7 sul suo livello....ma non esiste proprio....



contro il temibilissimo panama, molto più forte di un wolfsburg per dire


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Messi che entra dalla panca e fa tripletta giocando in ciabatte  ....il dio del calcio....assurdo anche solo pensare di mettere CR7 sul suo livello....ma non esiste proprio....



quell'altro non andrebbe proprio citato, gli si fa solo un favore a metter su sti discorsi...


----------



## prebozzio (13 Giugno 2016)

Brasile a casa, sconfitto dal Perù 1-0 con un gol di mano e terzo nel girone. Li ricorderemo per quell'inutile 7-1 ad Haiti


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2016)

Che squadra di falliti il Brasile.

Il calcio è completamente cambiato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che squadra di falliti il Brasile.
> 
> Il calcio è completamente cambiato.



non gliene fregava nulla dai, basta guardare le convocazioni, già al completo non è il miglior brasile della storia, figuriamoci cosi


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2016)

Semifinali Usa-Argentina (nella notte tra oggi e domani alle 3:00) e Colombia-Cile (23 giugno ore 2:00)


----------



## .Nitro (22 Giugno 2016)

Brutte palle e brutta punizione per Messi


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Giugno 2016)

Argentina finale 4-0 agli Usa. Messi 2 assist e 1 gol. Doppietta di Higuain.


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2016)

questa è una delle punizioni più belle che abbia mai visto


----------



## Dave (22 Giugno 2016)

Non era roba per gli americani questa competizione...sono andati avanti ad inerzia perché giocavano in casa.
Grande Argentina sta notte in campo, eppure son convinto che i campioni verrano fuori dalla semifinale Colombia -Chile


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

4-0 in una semifinale e 7-0 l'altra volta del cile ai quarti, livello proprio altissimo questa copa america


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2016)

Cmq chi è quello fortunato [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]?? Questo nanetto si ritrova nel Palmares una Coppa America che non ci doveva neanche essere...


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cmq chi è quello fortunato [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]?? Questo nanetto si ritrova nel Palmares una Coppa America che non ci doveva neanche essere...



tranquillo c'è ancora modo che la perda così la coppetta diventerà magicamente importante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> tranquillo c'è ancora modo che la perda così la coppetta diventerà magicamente importante



Anche questo è vero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> tranquillo c'è ancora modo che la perda così la coppetta diventerà magicamente importante



se la vince il cile o la colombia rimane sempre una stupida coppetta, specie quest'anno


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se la vince il cile o la colombia rimane sempre una stupida coppetta, specie quest'anno



vedo che continua a non fregartene niente, eppure stai sempre qui a commentare, che strano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> vedo che continua a non fregartene niente, eppure stai sempre qui a commentare, che strano.



io non ho visto le partite e te lo confermo, però vedo dei 7-0 dei 4-0 un 7-1 del brasile che poi viene eliminato, cioè davvero una grande coppa questa, vale la pena seguirla, c'è parecchio equilibrio, le partite sono tutte emozionanti fino al novantesimo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] non so te ma io per innalzare il livello di questa coppetta nella prossima edizione inviterei l'Islanda, l'Ungheria e l'Austria.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Veramente basso il livello di questa coppa, Argentina in finale literalmente passeggiando.. ritengo cmq la eliminatoria sudamericana per il mondiale molto piu difficile, vorrei vedere la spagna o francia andare a giocare a quito, montevideo, la paz, buenos aires, barranquilla o santiago, sarebbe tostissima anche per loro una classificazione in sudamerica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] non so te ma io per innalzare il livello di questa coppetta nella prossima edizione inviterei l'Islanda, l'Ungheria e l'Austria.



hai ragione, con queste tre che sono tra le più scarse dell'europeo il livello si innalza davvero


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Veramente basso il livello di questa coppa, Argentina in finale literalmente passeggiando.. ritengo cmq la eliminatoria sudamericana per il mondiale molto piu difficile, vorrei vedere la spagna o francia andare a giocare a quito, montevideo, la paz, buenos aires, barranquilla o santiago, sarebbe tostissima anche per loro una classificazione in sudamerica.



su questo concordo con te, mi è sempre piaciuto il loro modo di fare le qualificazioni ai mondiali


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Giugno 2016)

Un bravo a Bacca che è riuscito a perdere il posto da titolare in Colombia in favore di un ragazzino del 94 che gioca nel Racing.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Un bravo a Bacca che è riuscito a perdere il posto da titolare in Colombia in favore di un ragazzino del 94 che gioca nel Racing.



No, guarda che Carlos non stava bene, aveva credo un problema alla caviglia


----------

